# How much calcium?



## Speros Family (Nov 4, 2012)

How much calcium do hedgehogs need in their food? Is 1.0% okay or do I need more? And I have heard alot about giving nursing hedgehogs Tums, and I wanted to know what kind and if that is a good idea :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs generally don't need extra calcium if they're getting a well balanced diet (such as dry cat food), so it's best not to give it to them unless there's a medical reason for it. Nursing moms do sometimes need a bit extra, but that's just because they're putting so much of their calcium into producing milk for babies.


----------



## Speros Family (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info Also, do you know what kind of Tums you give a nursing hedgehog? because I got told that smoothy was okay and the one with more calcium, but I dont know really?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I unfortunately can't help with that one, I'm not a breeder. We do have several on here though, so hopefully one of them will see this soon.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They're all the same thing, just with different flavors and different concentrations of calcium.  The smoothie/fruit flavors are just fine, I wouldn't go with peppermint or other weird flavors like that because they might put mom off her food.


----------



## Speros Family (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you


----------

